# Columbia beans Lidl



## Jakester (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone tried the 100% arabica Coloumbia Beans from Lidl. They come in a wooden barrel. Looks great on the side. I bought some just for the barrel!!!! who knows they may even taste OK.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Have you got a photo of it? I'd like to get a jar/canister/whatever with a one way valve without paying 20 pounds.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I doubt a lidl wooden barrel has a one way valve

buy some individual bags from rave they are about 50p each


----------



## Jakester (Aug 24, 2012)

I was looking to see if it was on there site but it appears not. It doesn't have a valve. I haven't opened mine yet as have some other beans to use first.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jakester said:


> I was looking to see if it was on there site but it appears not. It doesn't have a valve. I haven't opened mine yet as have some other beans to use first.


I'm betting they're not worth the wait.


----------



## Jakester (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is a link for it in Polish http://fanlidla.pl/gazetka/2014.11.24.deluxe.spozywcze/19901,Kawa,ziarnista,Colombia


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

personally i don't use valve bags, as i roast my own beans, "there fresher than the freshest beans thats fresh"just leave them out for a few hours after roasting,

then bag them in sterile double seal mother's breast milk bags, good for a month or more.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Fresher than Lidl's?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

\ said:


> personally i don't use valve bags, as i roast my own beans, "there fresher than the freshest beans thats fresh"just leave them out for a few hours after roasting,
> 
> then bag them in sterile double seal mother's breast milk bags, good for a month or more.


You are missing a trick here. Beans need to degas after roasting and this can often take 3 to 7 days. If you bag yours after a few hours you are letting the sit in the not so nice stuff they give off, hence the need for bags with one way valves. You release the gas every day until there is none to release, then you know they are ready


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beans will de Gas one way or another. One way valve will stop the bag from splitting , that's probably it's real use .


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

wonder what wood they use that bleeds into the coffee beans, yuck!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> You are missing a trick here. Beans need to degas after roasting and this can often take 3 to 7 days. If you bag yours after a few hours you are letting the sit in the not so nice stuff they give off, hence the need for bags with one way valves. You release the gas every day until there is none to release, then you know they are ready


i must be missing something, because i can't get one more bean in the bag and there is no splitting to bag after 7days so wheres the gas.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do it your way. I am obviously wrong and must have been in the 8 years I home roasted


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

One way valves are to allow the gas out and prevent oxygen from taking its place. I've never roasted at home so have nothing to say on that score other than I've noticed with beans I've bought, that they get better and extract more predictably after about a week.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

all beans produce gas as part of the preparation for being ready to drink. goodness know what coffee 4/1 does to his if they do not produce any, unless his bags are not as airtight as he thinks!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

What on earth is a mothers breast milk bag?

On second thoughts scratch that I don't wanna know.

If you're roasting your own beans the bags can't be air tight if you fill them and they don't trap air inside. As long as you enjoy the results though it matters not.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ages ago, through dave, we used to buy vacuum sealers. You got special expensive bags, put your beans in, removed the air. Went back the next day and without opening the bag, removed the waste gas. Over a period of a few days, dependent on bean type eventually no gas would be there and the beans would stay vacuum packed until you opened them. As soon as you exposed them to the air again, the process would start over but to a lesser degree. It was fiddly though!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> You release the gas every day until there is none to release, then you know they are ready


I asked my wife about this....apparently, I'm still not ready.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dave are you full of gas?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Dave are you full of gas?


No more than the rest of us I suspect


----------



## Jakester (Aug 24, 2012)

The beans are in a bag inside the wooden barrel. I have no idea why we are having a row about breast milk bags on a chat about a nice looking barrel!!!!!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Breast milk latte


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I think the barrel looks nice enough, , if you put blue mountain on the side it would look better though but cost £25


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Jakester said:


> The beans are in a bag inside the wooden barrel. I have no idea why we are having a row about breast milk bags on a chat about a nice looking barrel!!!!!


In post 7 someone mentions putting their beans in them. I wasn't arguing though, just found it a little weird.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG ! Did the b..... beans make a decent brew or not ??!!


----------



## Jakester (Aug 24, 2012)

Not yet. Will try them soon. I was only saying about the barrel don't expect the beans to be anything special. I need something to put through my machine while I mess with the brew temp. That should cause chaos!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Heres a link to it now.

Presents itself well enough.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/10779.htm?action=showDetail&id=28400


----------



## Jakester (Aug 24, 2012)

Well found I must have bought these the day they came in as it was not on the website when I looked.


----------

